# 22LN4305 vs 22F5100 - Monitor replacement TV



## amit_arya (May 24, 2014)

Hi

Background : 

I have an old configuration (Athlon II X4 635 processor, 2.9GHz, MSI 890GXM, 32Gig of RAM, Vertex OCX4 SSD + WD 1TB) and LG W2243T (capable of playing FULL HD).

The monitor is connected thru VGA (Though have DVI input) and MoBo have HDMI.

For those who are wonder why such a skewed configuration : 1 do not play much games but I hate to wait for booting time, chrome, winword etc. Also I have a 42inch TV with blueray player for movies

Problem with current setup:
(a)	The college student in me,  got awake after a cool 10 years post graduation and I bought 2-3 Raspberry PI for experiments.
(b)	Have a KID who owns each and every electronic device in house (Except my office lappy and Desktop). So many a times cant watch my shows as owner wants to see cartoon.
(c)	I have limited space so current monitor has to go in case I have to implement the solution that I have thought in my mind.

Solution in mind:
Buy a TV to replace my existing monitor. The TV should have (a) VGA port/HDMI port for my desktop (b) HDMI port for Raspberry PI (c) RCA/HDMI for DTH (d) Another HDMI to hook my “yet to buy” Apple Mini (WTF apple, its long overdue.. I(and many others) are waiting for new release since last 6+ months)

My Background work : 
Replace the current monitor with a 22inch HDTV with good refresh rates and response time, the same should have atleast 4 HDMI ports (1 Desktop, 2 Rasberry PI, 1 DTH) (Note: 1 raspberry pi would go out once i buy an Apple)

Unfortunately, There is no 22 Inch TV in market with 4 HDMI ports. However if I drop the idea of  "All HDMI", I can have a TV with 1 VGA (desktop) , 1 RCA (DTH), 2 HDMI (Rasberry PI).

I do not want to go for HDMI port sharers etc, as I had bad experiences with these Chinese jugaad(s).
I searched internet and can only find 2 TV meeting my requirements LG 22LN4305 and Samsung 22F5100.

I can move to a 23/24 inch TV however that would require some considerable modifications in my computer table and hence unless there is a good reason would like to avoid the same.

Looking for advise from the form on :
 (a) Is there any other good + VFM solution to my problem. Current solution is costing me around 12-13K. My existing monitor would go as a gift to my cousin.
(b) Which one ??  LG 22LN4305 or Samsung 22F5100 ?? considering:
      - While using TV as monitor, I might be sitting too close and want to avoid damages to my EYE
      - Unlike monitors, I am not sure if TV would have an automatic standby + Resume.. My machine is sometime awake whole of weekend (with me intermittently working). I do not want to waste electricity with TV consuming full power during the time I am not sitting behind the machine
      - Which one of the two has good refresh rates/response time incase I play 1-2 light games.

link for above 2 TVs
*www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-22LN4305
*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UA22F5100ARLXL

Ps. I am open to other reliable Brands as well.


----------

